# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Don't buy that new iPod Touch for a few weeks

## JEK

iPod Touch and iOS Media Event Scheduled for Mid-August?
Friday August 06, 2010 03:05 PM EST; Category: iPod
Written by Eric Slivka
 
Claimed next-generation iPod touch LCD and front bezel showing apparent camera hole

MacMagazine reports (Google translation) that it has received information from a "reliable source within Apple" that the company is planning to hold its traditional September iPod-focused media event a bit early this year, with the middle of this month appearing to be the targeted date.
The MacMagazine today received information from a reliable source within Apple about a new event to the press that the company was planning to soon. Although the schedule cite the source as somewhere around 14 and 16, we bet our chips on a Monday or Tuesday - that is, 16 or August 17.

According to the source, the event will include a focus on the company's next-generation iPod touch, as well as information on an iOS 4 release for iPad. Revisions to other iPod models would also appear to be a reasonable expectation, although the report does not have confirmation as to whether they would be launched at the August event or held until the following month.

Rumors about the next-generation iPod touch have been circulating in recent weeks, with continuing evidence in both software betas and parts leaks suggesting that we can expect a front-facing FaceTime camera in the new iPod touch.

The rumored timeframe for Apple's media event also corresponds to a claimed August 17th release date for iLife '11. It is not immediately clear how an iLife update would directly relate to Apple's typically tightly-focused iPod events held around this time of the year, but rumors have also claimed that Apple will be introducing a new mystery application in the suite, and it is possible that the addition could be tied into iPod/iOS enhancements.

----------


## MIke R

Great.......jus  bought two for the shops because we are running Pandora through the shops and are using iTouches for that in combination of stored music...to replace both the CD player and the XM.

I hate when that happens...LOL

----------


## KevinS

Is there a 30-day return policy on the ones you bought?

----------


## JEK

You probably won't need the cameras for that application :)

----------


## Grey

Thanks for posting this.  I lost my ipod Touch last week and have been itching to buy a replacement.  I guess I will wait.  I am looking forward to a camera.

----------


## Peter NJ

Yea this is cool news..probably will upgrade as well.

----------


## CREGGERS

I'm waiting for the 128gb Ipod touch, you can keep the camera that's pointless.

----------


## JEK

I don't flash memory is small enough and cheap enough for 128GB.

----------


## Grey

> I'm waiting for the 128gb Ipod touch, you can keep the camera that's pointless.




Creggers, you don't think a camera is a good feature or you wouldn't use one?

----------


## JEK

I'm thinking it will be used for Facetime primarily.

----------


## CREGGERS

I wouldn't use one, everyone already has a camera.

----------


## Grey

> I'm thinking it will be used for Facetime primarily.




Have you tried Facetime?  What did you think?  I am looking forward to checking it out

----------


## JEK

Works great, but for now it is G4 to G4. I think they will open it up to all devices later this year.

----------


## JEK

Apple's iPod refresh pegged for for mid-September - rumor

By Sam Oliver
Published: 04:35 PM EST
...
While Apple's still-unannounced iPod-centric keynote is seen as an inevitability, when the company will actually hold the annual event remains unknown. One new report suggests it will take place in mid-September.

Citing "several sources," Kara Swisher of BoomTown reported Wednesday that Apple's upcoming event will be held "possibly closer to mid-September this time." That's in contrast to recent rumors that suggested Apple could hold an event as early as this month.

Regardless, that Apple will hold an event soon to introduce new iPods is accepted as a forgone conclusion, as the hardware maker has introduced new media players around this time every year since 2005. Last year's media event, where the iPod nano with a video camera and FM tuner was announced, was held on a Wednesday, Sept. 9.

Apple typically does not give a long lead time ahead of the events, either. Last year, the company did not inform the press of the Sept. 9 "Let's Rock" keynote, presided over by Chief Executive Steve Jobs, until Aug. 31.

Speculation and rumors suggest that the biggest announcement this year will be a major update to the iPod touch, adding two cameras and a high-resolution Retina Display, like are found on the iPhone 4.

Apple may have even tipped its hand earlier this summer when it said it would ship millions of devices compatible with the FaceTime video chat protocol, suggesting that the new iPod touch will feature a forward-facing camera. Currently, only the iPhone 4 is capable of FaceTime calls over Wi-Fi.

----------


## JEK

Apple testing iOS 4.1 alongside next-gen iPod touch, iPad and 'unknown' product

By Kasper Jade
Published: 01:40 PM EST

Apple is internally testing the first material update to its iOS 4.0 mobile operating system against a handful of new devices, including next-generation iPod touches, an iPad revision, and an "unknown" product, AppleInsider has discovered.

According to people familiar with the matter, the latest beta of iOS 4.1, due to ship in the coming weeks, includes three new "Configuration Descriptors" within its USB configuration files -- all of which pertain to devices that list "Apple, Inc." as their "manufacturer" -- as can be seen in the screenshot below.

The first product, a fourth-generation iPod touch, is referenced within the code as "iPod 4,1." That particular identifier indicates the device will be the first iteration of a fourth-generation device, rather than a revision to the touch's existing design, which would have been denoted as an "iPod 3,2."

For Apple, this represents the fourth consecutive year in which the company will deliver a significant internal or external design change to its flagship iPod, preserving a tradition that has seen the media player's adopt the architecture of iPhones that hit the market a few months earlier.

As such, this year's iPod touch family calls for models akin to a slimmer iPhone 4, equipped with dual cameras, FaceTime support, Apple's custom A4 processor, and high resolution Retina Display. For reference, the first three generations of the iPod touch were identified as "iPod 1,1," "iPod 2,1" and "iPod 3,1," respectively. 

The second unreleased product referenced in the USB configuration files is "iProd 2,1." All indications are that this device represents a material update to the company's iPad, as the inaugural version of the device released this past April was similarly listed in configuration files as "iProd 1,1" prior to its announcement.

Finally, and most intriguing, is a previously undiscovered mention of a mysterious device listed only as "unknownHardware." Although the configuration files tag this device with a unique Apple product ID of 20547, it's textual descriptor is similarly listed as "Unknown- Add device descriptor info for this device."




While purely speculative at this time, it's possible that those place holders are related to an Apple TV reincarnation -- rumored to be dubbed iTV -- that will reportedly jettison its existing Mac OS X-based software platform for one built around iOS 4.0 and capable of running applications found on the App Store. 

Apple is widely expected to hold its annual music and media event next month, as it has done for the past several years, ushering in the fourth-generation iPod touches and potentially the much rumored Apple TV makeover.

----------


## Grey

So I guess that means we still have to wait until next month?  Bummer but I am excited about all the new changes.  When do you think they will ship?

----------


## JEK

Most new stuff ships within 3-4 weeks.

----------


## JEK

Apple Media Event September 7th? iPod Touch, Apple TV, Show Rentals
Wednesday August 25, 2010 02:02 AM EST; Category: iPod
Written by arn
One detail we missed in the earlier report from Bloomberg article today was the date that Apple is expected to launch their new iPod Touch and Apple TV products. According to two sources, the event will take places on September 7th, two weeks ahead of the new prime-time TV season. 

According to Bloomberg, Apple will use this venue to launch the new iPod Touch, $99 Apple TV, and the 99-cent TV show rental service. The September 7th date also falls on the last day of Apple's back to school promotion where they are offering a free iPod touch with purchase of a Mac. 

The new iPod touch screen parts are already being obtained by 3rd party repair shops as shown here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Kz0xxyDrjU

The screens contain a hole near the top that suggests the iPod touch will be getting a Facetime camera as part of its fall update.

----------


## Grey

I'm ready!

----------


## JEK



----------


## Grey

looks fantastic--need to place my order pronto.

----------


## CREGGERS

no 128gb model ? I'm very dissapointed.

----------


## JEK

steve@apple.com

----------


## JoshA

It looks like this iPod Touch is worth upgrading to.

----------


## Peter NJ

Dumb question..Does it take stills or just HD  Vid?

----------


## JEK

Look at the image I posted and your question will be answered.

----------


## Petri

And when after you've read all the marketing one should note:

- It takes still but they are 960 x 720 in resolution.  That is 0.7 megapixels.

- The sensor is 1280x720 but the stills are cropped to 2:3.  Clever, eh?

- The new iPod Touch is thin, it's very thin at 7.2 mm.  Don't expect anywhere near the same quality for video or stills as from your iPhone 4 (or even 3GS).

----------


## Grey

It's here!

----------


## JEK

I just loaded mine today! Nice to have 45GB of songs on one device.

----------


## Grey

What are you doing about a case?  I couldn't seem to find one on the Apple website...am I missing something?

----------


## JEK

There may not be one out just yet as the dimensions are slightly different. I will look around and see what I can find.

----------


## Petri

> I just loaded mine today! Nice to have 45GB of songs on one device.



Are you trying to say that you didn't have the top-end model of the previous iPod Touch generation?

----------


## JEK

Believe it or not, I skipped a generation :)

----------


## Petri

> Believe it or not, I skipped a generation :)



Wow!  I just made a mark on the wall!

 

PS. Ok, I'm not that hairy  :Big Grin:

----------


## BBT

Sweet, plan to pick one up next week while in NY

----------


## JEK

New Mac support system: https://expresslane.apple.com/showRe...roductsPage.do

----------


## BBT

That is a nice page did not realize I had so many things registered. Wow they add up.

----------


## JEK

I had 54 :)

----------


## BBT

You win but I was close working now to merge my 3 different accounts what a challenge that is. 39 but they don't have everything

----------

